# R.I.P Jasper



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

said goodbye to a beardie we rehomed today. he suddenly became ill so we took him to the vet. After 4 days of hospitalisation they allowed him home cos he'd put weight on but still wasnt brill but he lost his fight today after bein home since monday.

sleep well jasper, go play with all the others we've lost and look after eachother

love you x


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

sorry for your loss.R I P.


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Thats very sad ! Sorry for your loss


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

A very sad day sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

RIP little one eace:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks guys x


----------



## the chameleon man (Jan 31, 2008)

*gutted*

sorry folks...
such a shame after all he went through....
R.I.P
take care..


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

My heart goes out to your loss.

Very sorry


----------



## berber skink boy (Feb 9, 2008)

*soz*

soz 2 hear bout that


----------



## hayley_o (Jul 24, 2007)

I'd like to thank Cat & Cel for their efforts in rehabilitating Jasper and giving him a happy home for the last few months of his life. He had a hard time before he arrived with you, but I know his last months were happy ones thanks to you! :notworthy:

Sleep tight Jasper Man xxx :flrt:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

Aww I'm sorry Cat 

But at least he had a nice last few months with you two 

RIP Jasper


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

R.I.P sorry for your loss.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

R.I.P Jasper xxx


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

R.I.P little 1....


----------



## danimarie (Feb 4, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks guys. he will be missed, just wish we coulda done more for him


----------



## kitty (Jan 2, 2008)

sorry for ur loss. R.I.P chap


----------

